# Freshly updated list. Pics to come.



## Dia (Apr 4, 2006)

*Pigment Samples*
White gold
Old Gold
Copper Sparkle
Blue Brown
Blue Storm
Naval Blue
Black Black
Violet
Kelly Green
Acid Orange
Green
Golden Lemon
Electric Coral 
Bright Coral
Silver Fog
Maroon
Clear Sky Blue
Vanilla
Cornflower
Royal Blue
Basic Red
Deep Blue Green
Bee Dust
Dolled Up
Sweetie Pie
Ultimate Merlot (Pure Luxe)
Risque (Pure Luxe)
China Blue (Pure Luxe)
Dusk (Pure Luxe)
Vogue (Pure Luxe)
Decadent (Pure Luxe)
Whisper (Pure Luxe)
Zen (Pure Luxe)

*Pigments*
Ruby Red
Bright Fuschia
Rose
Pink Bronze
Rose Gold
Coco Beach
Coco 
Deckchair
Deep Blue Green
Teal
Chartreuse
Golden Olive
Blue
Pink Opal
Pink Pearl
Frost

*Shadows*
Antiqued
Coppering
Mythology
Amberlights
Goldmine
Satin Taupe
Tempting
Phloof!
Shroom
Vex
Idol Eyes
White Frost
Club
Black Tied
Beauty Marked
Nocturnelle x 2
Agate
Cranberry
Stars N Rockets
Trax
Hepcat x 2
Swish
Digit
Crème De Violet
Lucky Green
Humid
Plumage
Carbon
Romp
Elite
Thunder
Rye
Scareb
Sketch x2
Tile
Parfait Amour
Swimming
Bitter
Cobalt
Gesso
Lime
Aquadisiac
Jewel Blue
Blu Noir
Freshwater
Electric Eel
Deep Truth
Twinks
All That Glitters
Botanical
Courduroy
Orange Tangent
Sunsplosion
Living Pink
Banshee
Overgrown
Stroke Of Midnight
Shimmermoss
Nighttrain
Fineshine
Moth Brown
Tailormade Cool Eyes
Crimsonette
Cargo Agean

*Fluidlines/Glitterliners*
Blacktrack
Blitz N Glitz
Dipdown
Macrovelvet
Blue Peep
NonConformist
Shade
Shimmerline
Saucepot

*Paints*
Bare Canvas
Chartru
Flammable
Graphito

*Shadesticks*
Taupographic
Beige-ing
Blurberry
Fresh Cement
Corn
Mangomix
Crimsonaire
Gracious Me
Sea Me

*Lip/Lustre Glass*
Little Vi
Nymphette x 2
Elle x 2
Check Please
Sunny Boy x 2
Oyster Girl
Petal Pusher
Spirited
Pinking Sheer
Of Corset
Flusterose
Pink Clash
Bow Belle
Nouveau Riche
Petulant Pink
Who's That Lady Lipgelee
Summerfete TLC

*Prolongwear/Lipstick*
Crème De La Femme (l/s)
Lovelorn (l/s)
Sweetie (l/s)
Odyssey (l/s)
Purrpetuate
Night Rose
LustreBloom
Fine And Mellow
Immovable

*Face Products*
Studio Fix Fluid NC 15
Hyper Real Foundation NW 100
Select Sheer Loose Powder NW5
Pinch O Peach Blush
Peachykeen Blush
Ring O Roses/ Breath of Plum duo
Shimpagne MSF
Petticoat MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Hyper Real Pressed Powder Extra Light
Pure Luxe Powder Foundation
Pure Luxe Cream Foundation
Pure Luxe You Glow Girl Setting Powder
BE Foundation (Fair, Fairly Light, Light)
BE Warmth


----------



## nycky (Apr 5, 2006)

nice collection....i luv your avatar...that's wicked


----------



## Dawn (Apr 18, 2006)

Great collection!  Looking forward to those pic's!


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Whoa mama! can't wait to see pics !


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, that is one heck of a list! So many lovely eyeshadows!


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 15, 2006)

This is such a long list! ^^


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....lovely collection hon


----------

